# Forgeworld Releases 2013-05-03



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

*NECRON SENTRY PYLON WITH HEAT CANNON*










> The stasis-tombs of the Necrons are vast and shadowy edifices, and many an Imperial Explorator expedition has made planetfall on a dead world only to vanish without trace; slain at the hands of the unliving guardian-constructs that watch over their slumbering masters.
> 
> Among these defences are automated weapons platforms of strange design known as Pylons. Some of these are huge, cyclopean constructs, but Imperial tactical logisticians have codified smaller, tactical variants as Sentry Pylons. These powerful devices are arcs of glittering metal equipped with a weapons array that can strike with power so great as to be almost beyond comprehension. Some are outfitted with Heat Cannons, thermal energy weapons of extraordinary power, able to burn through infantry and armour with ease.
> 
> Model designed by Stuart Williamson, the Sentry Pylon with Heat Cannon is a multi-part resin kit that stands almost 6" (150mm) tall and is available to pre-order now for despatch from Friday 10th May.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/NECRON_SENTRY_PYLON_WITH_HEAT_CANNON.html

*NECRON SENTRY PYLON WITH DEATH RAY*










> The stasis-tombs of the Necrons are vast and shadowy edifices, and many an Imperial Explorator expedition has made planetfall on a dead world only to vanish without trace; slain at the hands of the unliving guardian-constructs that watch over their slumbering masters.
> 
> Among these defences are automated weapons platforms of strange design known as Pylons. Some of these are huge, cyclopean constructs, but Imperial tactical logisticians have codified smaller, tactical variants as Sentry Pylons. These powerful devices are arcs of glittering metal equipped with a weapons array that can strike with power so great as to be almost beyond comprehension. Some are outfitted with Death Rays, thermal energy weapons of extraordinary power, able to burn through infantry and armour with ease.
> 
> Model designed by Stuart Williamson, the Sentry Pylon with Death Ray is a multi-part resin kit that stands almost 6" (150mm) tall and is available to pre-order now for despatch from Friday 10th May.


http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/NECRON_SENTRY_PYLON_WITH_DEATH_RAY.html


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Don't forget about Fulgrim! Primarch of Legio II is being released during the Horus Heresy Weekender event, and in a couple weeks for the rest of the world. 











There's also this sort of cool Davinite Lodge Priest, an Event-Only model. As a fan of all things Horus-y, it's a shame that this is an event-only figure.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

Yeh, sure, we shouldn't forget them, since they are mentioned in the Newsletter. Although they are already covered in a different thread and they aren't officially up on the Forge World page yet which is what I tend to put in these threads. But point taken.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I feel the sentry pylons should all be in one package with all the parts needed to make either one of the three.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

The Sturk said:


> I feel the sentry pylons should all be in one package with all the parts needed to make either one of the three.


I tend to agree with this sentiment... Apart from the actual weapon and its mount, these models are pretty much identical.... But then by that same point... why pay extra for parts you won't need/use? 

Still.. really don't know why they couldn't have released these two at the same time as the previous one.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

They are soo similar it really would have been better to get both sets of parts as magnetising them would be pretty trivial.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you could just buy the extra weapons from a friendly bitz supplier and magnatise and swap them about to suit your needs, wouldnt be un heard of for forge world to make the weapons available separately at a later date too.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

GrizBe said:


> why pay extra for parts you won't need/use?


We have magnets! There are no "parts you don't need" :wink:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> you could just buy the extra weapons from a friendly bitz supplier and magnatise and swap them about to suit your needs, wouldnt be un heard of for forge world to make the weapons available separately at a later date too.


Yeah but since GW has gotten shitty about bits vending, you risk them breaking your door down and smashing your nuts (and your shiny new Forge World stuff) with a mallet. And nobody wants that. Except maybe GW's legal team. Those assholes...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> you could just buy the extra weapons from a friendly bitz supplier.


There are none, they are all unfriendly, rambunctious cads!


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The Sturk said:


> I feel the sentry pylons should all be in one package with all the parts needed to make either one of the three.


I wish it was one kit too. All the weapon options have merit and I'd magnetize for sure. Must weigh options now.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Hmm, will be interesting to see what the different weapons will be useful for. 

Much improved over the old pylons IMO.


----------

